# Loose Skin



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I put it down to him 'growing into himself' but its not gone!

Rupert has loose skin around his neck area, I can grab it and pull it about 4-5 inches away from him, and its definitely skin because I can feel how think it is (its literally skin+double coated dog fur).

Do some dogs just have loose skin


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

my dog has it on his neck and his back! loads of it.. i think its normal. what breed is yours? because my mam said something about because ours is a cross between a cocker and a springer it might be a gun dog thing so they dont get snagged as easy when theyre going through the bushes and stuff. i dunno how true that is i think it was just a guess! haha  dont worry though im sure its fine!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Well Goldies do 
If you push their skin up you can make them look like a Shar pei :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my retriever has lots of loose skin on her neck, she is only 7months though so lots of growing to do!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

You could do that on Reds neck too. Big scruff!

Tinsley and Rona with out wanting to hijack the thread but while your both here 
Last Sunday Willow weighed 5.2kg This Sunday 6.6kg!
OMG 1.4kg in a week! You can still feel her ribs, bit of spine, and she has visibly grown, paws and head wise.
But is that normal I am v worried! She has puppy JWB ocean white fish and rice, 4 times a day with the recommended amount per meal, if i add a tiny smidge of naturediet i reduce the kibble. No one is giving her human food and when training I use her kibble or tiny tiny bits of dried liver/[email protected] mini bones broken up.
Thanks guys(ladies) xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oscar has LOADS of loose skin. I've always said i could make another dog out of him.

Alfie only has his smelly turkey neck. You cant get a scruff on him without him yelping.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> You could do that on Reds neck too. Big scruff!
> 
> Tinsley and Rona with out wanting to hijack the thread but while your both here
> Last Sunday Willow weighed 5.2kg This Sunday 6.6kg!
> ...


Can't remember exactly how old she is 
They do go through one or two stages where they grow almost enough to see it happening,  I wouldn't worry as long as she doesn't get too fat.
She must be at the leggy stage now?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

She is 9 weeks and one day old, I spose she is leggy but next to the RR she looks like she has little stumps! lol
I'm gonna reweigh her cos the OH did it and I'm not so sure if he's got it right.

Its about a 3lb gain. 
Thanks for your help Rona. She is such a fluffball that people have called her chunky from the start which isn't true, you can feel her ribs its all hair!!!! (can you notice I get quite upset about it)


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> She is 9 weeks and one day old, I spose she is leggy but next to the RR she looks like she has little stumps! lol
> I'm gonna reweigh her cos the OH did it and I'm not so sure if he's got it right.
> 
> Its about a 3lb gain.
> Thanks for your help Rona. She is such a fluffball that people have called her chunky from the start which isn't true, you can feel her ribs its all hair!!!! (can you notice I get quite upset about it)


Another 3 or 4 weeks until she should hit the leggy stage proper


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

We need some more up to date pictures :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys 

He is a golden retriever, and so is a gundog breed. Its just that when he lies in a certain position it almost looks like a fat roll, because of all the fur in the middle and surrounding them :blush2:

Babycham, how dare you steal my thread  

*Jokes* 

can't think of a better way to have my thread hijacked :laugh:

they do grow tonnes at her age, from 7 1/2 weeks to 22 weeks Rupert went from 13 odd lbs to 45lbs (6kg-20kg) Sounds crazy but the vet said he was doing alright and the growth slowed right down at about 5 months old 

i honestly wouldn't worry about over feeding her at this age, when she starts going for walks and things a bit of weight will come off. Doesn't do them any harm to have a slight bit of tub when they are so little, just weigh her every couple of weeks and check she is doing OK. Will see if I can find more in depth measurements for you to compare with


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Babycham:

golden retrievers weight chart survey - Top Golden Retriever Sites - How much does your golden retriever weigh?

When you get higher than about 3-4 years old the chart isn't too accurate as I think some people have some tubby lady goldens, but Rupert about weighed in with the male version of that. It is in lbs though so you will need this:

Convert lbs to kg - Conversion of Measurement Units


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Tinsley xxx


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> He is a golden retriever, and so is a gundog breed. Its just that when he lies in a certain position it almost looks like a fat roll, because of all the fur in the middle and surrounding them :blush2:


ahaha i totally know what you mean. if you look at jacks back when he lies down its like this long loose skin roll on the floor haha and sometimes he gets a big roll of skin on top of his collar:blush2:


----------

